# MacBook Pro Hangs at Boot



## Spazen Spazor (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi, I have a 17" MacBook Pro (early 2011) that after years of working fine has suddenly encountered an issue where it'll randomly hang indefinitely on post boot, then go back to working completely normally.

When it's failing to boot, I'll see the boot progress bar get about half way, then stop, at which point it'll begin to heat up a lot and will stay that way until forcing the computer off. After leaving it like this for a while, it'll begin to heat up a lot. It also won't be able to boot from Target Disk Mode, another hard drive or even into Apple Hardware Test at times. When booting into Apple Hardware Test, it'll get to the point where I enter my WiFi password, then soon after get the error: apple.com/support -5010D

At one point it successfully booted into Apple Hardware Test and after running a full scan, it reported no issues.

What would possibly cause these sort of problems?

Thanks.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Apple Hardware test isn't perfect... it can only detect issues occurring when the test is ran and sometimes heat will cause things to act up differently than when they are cool or warm..

are you sure the progress bar isn't something installing like an EFI update? how long were you letting the bar load before forcing it off?

I am afraid it seems like you are having a hardware failure here....


----------



## Spazen Spazor (Jun 2, 2015)

MartyF81 said:


> Apple Hardware test isn't perfect... it can only detect issues occurring when the test is ran and sometimes heat will cause things to act up differently than when they are cool or warm..
> 
> are you sure the progress bar isn't something installing like an EFI update? how long were you letting the bar load before forcing it off?
> 
> I am afraid it seems like you are having a hardware failure here....


Yeah, it's looking like motherboard failure. I let the progress bar stay like that for about 30 minutes before forcing it off.

It's possible something happened during an EFI update. Perhaps flashing the firmware would solve this problem.


----------

